# Noise issue with Mara X



## bacciochi (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi all, apologies if I'm posting in the wrong place as this is my first post here. I've recently encountered an issue with my Mara X where the steam knob is making a squeaking sound, which tends to get worse after I've steamed the milk (video attached below) I've removed the steam knob, but I can't see anything that would be causing an issue. If anyone has experienced this before or has any suggestions, I'd appreciate it! Cheers









Mara X Steam Knob Issue







youtube.com


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The screeching is metal on metal, it sounds like the shaft is rubbing against the outer part of the valve.
When cold--- take it apart and lightly lubricate the inner components with- Molycote 111 silicone grease OR its equivalent.
You do not need to unscrew the valve fully to steam milk (just find the point at which the steam begins to flow and adjust from there. NB. If you continue to unscrew the valve fully you will wear the end of the shaft away and require a complete new valve / shaft.!!!!


----------



## bacciochi (Feb 23, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> The screeching is metal on metal, it sounds like the shaft is rubbing against the outer part of the valve.
> When cold--- take it apart and lightly lubricate the inner components with- Molycote 111 silicone grease OR its equivalent.
> You do not need to unscrew the valve fully to steam milk (just find the point at which the steam begins to flow and adjust from there. NB. If you continue to unscrew the valve fully you will wear the end of the shaft away and require a complete new valve / shaft.!!!!


That’s solved my issue! Thanks so much!


----------

